# Hoyt Vs Matthews



## Trip_Ts (Jun 11, 2013)

Getting back into 3D, it's been 7 years and I'm noticing a lot more Mathews bows. I remember everyone was always coveting the Hoyts several years ago, are the Mathews Pros just better so people are buying them or are they that much better? 

Looking forward to getting back outdoors and shooting again!


----------



## Dustoff (Dec 7, 2018)

They both have really nice bows. After shooting the current models I decided I liked the Hoyt Ivicta 37 with SVX cams. Now I just have to save up some cash. You can't go wrong either way though. Pretty much priced the same so I'd say shooters choice.


----------



## RandallKP (Sep 28, 2018)

Yea for sure they’re just better people I’d guess. There’s a few small differences in the cable and cam systems, but being a sponsored pro in archery seems to be about tuning and practice. I don’t know though, I’m not that good.


----------



## lowg08 (Jan 15, 2016)

I find it interesting how popularity from region to region is. I shoot wnc circuit and East Tennessee and I see only a few mathews and hoyts and a ton of elite. For a mathews apparently the vxr is the stuff


----------



## jmickey (Dec 2, 2015)

Both great bow. Try different ones and see what fits you best


----------



## Trip_Ts (Jun 11, 2013)

lowg08 said:


> I find it interesting how popularity from region to region is. I shoot wnc circuit and East Tennessee and I see only a few mathews and hoyts and a ton of elite. For a mathews apparently the vxr is the stuff


I've noticed that here in CO. It's been hard finding a good network here in the Front Range. I took it for granted in Western NY when we had a dozen 3D clubs within 60min from home! Finding quality shops around here that stock target bows is tough.


----------



## Trip_Ts (Jun 11, 2013)

Dustoff said:


> They both have really nice bows. After shooting the current models I decided I liked the Hoyt Ivicta 37 with SVX cams. Now I just have to save up some cash. You can't go wrong either way though. Pretty much priced the same so I'd say shooters choice.


The Cash is always my biggest issue to stomach. Unfortunately the Elite and Prime are only a couple hundred less. Used market for me until I get some major hours in.


----------



## Robspartacus (Feb 20, 2017)

Ive owned the TRX38 2019 model and currently shoot the Invicta 37 SVX. No comparison for me. The Hoyt holds much better and I score better. That doesn't mean the Mathews is garbage. It too is a very nice bow compared to most of what's out there. Have a Supra Focus XL on the way to try it out. Would like to test drive the Rezult from Elite. 

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trip_Ts (Jun 11, 2013)

Robspartacus said:


> Ive owned the TRX38 2019 model and currently shoot the Invicta 37 SVX. No comparison for me. The Hoyt holds much better and I score better. That doesn't mean the Mathews is garbage. It too is a very nice bow compared to most of what's out there. Have a Supra Focus XL on the way to try it out. Would like to test drive the Rezult from Elite.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


Thanks! I started shooting with PSE and like the way they feel. Wish I could try one out! What is your draw length btw? Does that make a difference in brands/models?


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

lowg08 said:


> I find it interesting how popularity from region to region is. I shoot wnc circuit and East Tennessee and I see only a few mathews and hoyts and a ton of elite. For a mathews apparently the vxr is the stuff


It's definitely Regional.... If I go to a shoot in my part of PA, you'll see more PSE than anything. Drive 45 minutes West and there will be a ton of Elites. Go a little south and there will be more Mathews....30 miles east of me and you're in Bowtech country....


----------



## Jthop50 (Jan 29, 2018)

I’m sellin a Hoyt invicta basically brand new comes with the hamskea insight peep for 1200tyd if interested 27.5-28.5 50-60


----------



## Boilerman86 (Jan 23, 2017)

It's because Mathews pays more. If Hoyt/PSE/Elite paid an equivalent amount of contingency as Mathews did, you would see a more even distribution.

All of these brands make top of the line equipment (as evidenced by the wins they have on the pro-tours). Why you're seeing one over another at the pro level is very simply money. And those companies do that because amateurs follow what the pros use (look at NASCAR back in the 70s and 80s, if a Chevy won on Sunday, they sold more cars on Monday).

Region to region variability is probably due more to the local shops around. For instance, we have a Mathews dealer who also deals PSE and Hoyt, but 90% of his business is Mathews because he likes them more and pushes them more.

It's always about the money.


----------



## Trip_Ts (Jun 11, 2013)

Boilerman86 said:


> It's because Mathews pays more. If Hoyt/PSE/Elite paid an equivalent amount of contingency as Mathews did, you would see a more even distribution.
> 
> All of these brands make top of the line equipment (as evidenced by the wins they have on the pro-tours). Why you're seeing one over another at the pro level is very simply money. And those companies do that because amateurs follow what the pros use (look at NASCAR back in the 70s and 80s, if a Chevy won on Sunday, they sold more cars on Monday).
> 
> ...


Moto was the same back in the day. It's tough because I'm in an area where I can't test a lot of bows. You can only learn so much from youtube and forums.


----------



## turtleman65 (May 27, 2020)

I am in the same boat where I have very little options to test target bows out before a purchase. The local bow shops just simply do not have much for options. And, for shooting bows, everyone has their own opinions.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

IMHO ?

Hoyt was making phenomenal bows and racking up trophies world wide as they pulled in more quality shooters. You can pull in shooters as you sell more bows.

Hoyts product has stagnated since their Z5 cam introduction. The Defiant #2 cam blew a brain fart that forced a reintroduction mid year tons 2.1 cam. 

Sales slowed over people’s concerns. Meanwhile the competition made in roads into sales, chief among them were Mathews, and signing away one of America’s best shots and Hoyt shooter Jesse Broadwater.

Then began a comedy of errors of playing catch up. Losing profitability Hoyt stopped re-upping shooters. Reo Wilde ? How do you justify not re-upping him ? More brain farts, and poor business decisions such as taking their at the time best selling bow, the 2013 Spyder series, dropping the Carbon Element and Matrix and issuing a great new Carbon platform and calling it “Spyder”. Then calling the old Spyder series for 2014 the Factor ? 

Hoyt had a chance to really kick things in gear and blew it. The Spyder series should have remained metal. The Matrix should have remained their carbon and the variants off it as like sub names. Such as the Matrix being the flagship and full axle. Then the shorter version called the Matrix Element. Matrix was synonymous with Carbon, Element and Spydsr wasn’t. Hoyt confused everyone !! It looks unorganized and turned people away.

Now as Hoyt tries to get back in the game, introducing new cams and bows, they haven’t increased speed or performance, hence me calling it stagnation. 

The new Carbon albeit a nice bow, bit bulky isn’t going to save them. Their hunting series as the Ultra 34 has no brace options. Maybe people want a 34 axle with 6 inch brace for 3D and hunting ? No such animal. Loss of sales from lack of diverse thinking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Hoyt doesn't contribute contingency money to 3D like Mathews and PSE does.

Mathews pays the most.

I believe PSE has the best bow, but that is just my opinion. 

Mathews, Hoyt, and Elite also make really nice options. I'd shoot a Hoyt if they offered any kind of contingency program in unknown 3D.


----------



## Robspartacus (Feb 20, 2017)

Although I truly love spiral/SVX cams, Hoyt needs to bite the bullet and make a binary cam with adjustable DL options longer than 1 or 2 inches adjustments. Speed sells. Hoyt target rigs are "meh" when it comes to speed. As far as hold and stability, they dominate. Fit and finish are second to none. Durability is top of the line. All that said, everyone is faster. Hoyts target cam options are the legendary SVX or bubblegum soft cams. What they need is something similar to the Evolve cam. Adjustable DL with a huge range and adjustable let off. I've know several shooters who loved Spirals but eventually they needed more let off as 65% is taxing and getting older sucks. Hoyt has dropped the ball IMO. The days of cam specific DL is dead. The 1 inch adjustment is also dying. People want options and adjustability. I'm not suggesting dropping the SVX but they need a rock solid cam option. It honestly doesnt have to be stupid fast as long as it has reasonable speed, smooth draw, and adjustable. 

Hoyt needs an Invicta with some sort of ZT cam (like the ProForce) with a firmer backwall and a 335 IBO and let off options from 65-80%. If it can be done with yokes great. If not, go binary. The $1800 price deserves more options for cams and speed. They should also build a $1000 option to compete with the PSE Supra. A 37-40" non-shoot thru riser with reasonable speed and highly adjustable cams. 

As much as this may sound like a bash on Hoyt, it is not. I'm a big fan actually. I've shot Hoyts for a while now and the Invicta SVX 37 is by far my favorite and best shooting bow I've ever had. I just know what other shooter like and dislike and the Spiral/SVX cam is just too demanding for most shooters. Mathews and PSE dominate sales down here (south Mississippi). I dont believe contingency is the main reason for that either. They just make bows that fit the masses and give people what they want. The pro shooters being bought up by them also add to the desire of the masses to shoot what "Levi" shoots. That is probably one of the biggest driving factors (in the 3D/target world). 

Out of our local shooters, Hoyt has a small presence. It is me and a couple others who shoot them. The vast majority shoot Mathews and PSE with a few Bowtechs and Primes. Almost all like the style and feel of the Hoyt Podiums, Prevails, and Invictas. And almost all say the same things. The Spirals are just too aggressive. I mean like almost everyone. They equally dislike the GTX, X3 cam and say they are too spongy. The others just plain believe they are way overpriced. 

I dont think Hoyt is going out of business but I do believe they've lost a huge portion of market shares in the last few years. I could be wrong. 

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robspartacus (Feb 20, 2017)

Trip_Ts said:


> Thanks! I started shooting with PSE and like the way they feel. Wish I could try one out! What is your draw length btw? Does that make a difference in brands/models?


I'm 28 5/8" in draw length. And to answer your question, yes draw length can be different on different bows. On a Mathews bow I generally need a 28" draw length mod as they run long. On a Hoyt 28.5". Dont go by the numbers on cams. They are usually slightly off. I tweak my cables and strings to get a perfect fit for me. I use the mod numbers to get me close. 

Another thing that happens is draw length change due to string angle. You may have to manipulate the cables and shorten or lengthen draw length if you go from a 35" ATA bow to a 40" ATA bow. Usually it is a small change (1/8"-1/4"). 

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDRealty (May 9, 2020)

Any Pics of the Hoyt Invite?


----------



## Az archery (Jun 9, 2020)

Trx 36 60lb I may sell


----------



## DeanZane (Jul 4, 2018)

My first bow was a Mathews Heli-M. I really liked it, and I think Mathews offers alot of quality bow's. 2-3 years ago I purchased a Hoyt Carbon Defiant, and ABSOLUTELY love it. Both are great company's IMO I think you couldnt go wrong with either or.


----------



## EEfab (Jun 7, 2020)

I just purchased a used Prevail and hope I like the SVX cams. Used to be a lot of Hoyts around here, now seems like a lot of Mathews and Bowtech


----------



## acmcgaha (20 d ago)

Boilerman86 said:


> It's because Mathews pays more. If Hoyt/PSE/Elite paid an equivalent amount of contingency as Mathews did, you would see a more even distribution.
> 
> All of these brands make top of the line equipment (as evidenced by the wins they have on the pro-tours). Why you're seeing one over another at the pro level is very simply money. And those companies do that because amateurs follow what the pros use (look at NASCAR back in the 70s and 80s, if a Chevy won on Sunday, they sold more cars on Monday).
> 
> ...


Very old I know, but if you are still around, what is the shop. I'd travel a reasonable distance to be able to try all 3 of those brands in the same place.


----------

